# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Any Pc Gamers here in caithness ?

## Sgitheanach

Are there any Pc gamers here in Caithness or have consoles taken over ?  If you do game on a Pc what games do u play and what hardware do u use .

----------


## Alrock

Occasional gamer. 
Last game played all the way through was GTA V. Just waiting for the new Tomb Raider to come to PC now.

----------

